# Affordable Expanding Transfer Punch Set?????



## jerry43 (Mar 17, 2014)

I need to replace a set of expanding transfer punches. But all I found online are priced at $92 to 125.00 at Enco and MSC. I know I didn't pay anywhere near that for my last set. Anybody know a good deal for these? Set of three that covers 1/4" to 11/16". I like them because they will square up in the hole and stay in place.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 17, 2014)

jerry43 said:


> I need to replace a set of expanding transfer punches. But all I found online are priced at $92 to 125.00 at Enco and MSC. I know I didn't pay anywhere near that for my last set. Anybody know a good deal for these? Set of three that covers 1/4" to 11/16". I like them because they will square up in the hole and stay in place.



Let me know when you find a good affordable set -until such time, make my own out of 4150 and harden to Rockwell 52-55.


Ray


----------



## mzayd3 (Mar 17, 2014)

pardon my ignorance, but how do these square up to the bore?  it looks like only one end adjusts.:thinking:


----------



## jerry43 (Mar 17, 2014)

For me it square's up better with the floating point rather than the fixed point of a standard transfer punch. So once you expand the end, it provides a wider base to keep it square especially with thin sheet metal where the sidewalls of the hole doesn't come up high enough to grip the punch well. This style comes in handy for marking holes on the wall for tv mounts for example.


----------



## Mike Nash (Mar 17, 2014)

I know it's no real help, but I just looked these up (as something interesting to buy maybe  ) and see Little Machine Shop HAD them for $19.95, but they are discontinued now. Bummer!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a set made by doall. So I guess thay wern't cheap. I got them with some outher tools I got from a coworker that was retiring.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Mar 22, 2014)

Central Tools 3S301 Transfer Punch Set

$18

Regular transfer punch set though.  Would someone post a picture of an expanding transfer punch?


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## EmilioG (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Rennsteig-Adj...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1NHMHLY9O21KY


----------



## Joe in Oz (Oct 26, 2020)

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/8-408-058  $46.42


----------



## Grandpop (Oct 26, 2020)

I have had the Doall set for 30 years. Durable, and convenient for oddball holes, even tapered holes. Have to make sure the hole being used on has no burr from counter sink, or it can shift the spotted point off center.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Oct 26, 2020)

this thread is from 2014......lol


----------



## aliva (Oct 29, 2020)

Maybe a 5 year limit on posts might be in order here


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 1, 2020)

I don’t think ANY time limit should be in place. Issues do recur and more information is added.

Why limit our knowledge base to just the last 5 years.

If an old thread is unwelcome it only takes a second to click out of the thread and feel comfortable again.


----------



## higgite (Nov 1, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> this thread is from 2014......lol


Now it's from 2020.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 1, 2020)

I have a set of those adjustable transfer punches.  For what it may be worth, mine have seen very little use because they only expand at the tip which makes it easy to tip them and not get an accurate transfer.  I used to do some field work using these and they were better than nothing on some applications but the regular set eye- balled when loose worked as well in deeper holes (like a gearbox housing or a mounting flange).  When possible, I turned a bushing to fit the standard set And ran with that.


----------



## jpackard56 (Nov 7, 2020)

*3PC EXPANDING TRANSFER PUNCH SET*
*Item #:*                                        8-408-058
priced at $29.95 at KBC tools today


----------



## rwm (Nov 7, 2020)

When I look at that it is $46?
Robert


----------



## jpackard56 (Nov 7, 2020)

*3PC EXPANDING TRANSFER PUNCH SET*











*Item #:*                                        8-408-058

*Product Info*
                                               Brand:                                                KBC





*FEATURES:*

Compact set of 3 takes the place of numerous individual solid punches.
Each punch expands within its range to pick up the true center of holes from 1/4" to 11/16" dia.
By turning the knurled head, the punch body expands to the perfect fit in the bottom of the hole.





                                       3PC EXPANDING TRANSFER PUNCH SET

*Item Specifications*

Number of Pieces                        
3
Size Range                        
1/4 to 11/16"
Item Weight                        
0.25 lbs per EA
 




                           $29.95

14 In Stock

                               UOM : EA

                               QTY:                          





                       © 2020 - KBCTools.com | All rights reserved.
                       6300 18 Mile Road, Sterling Heights, MI 48314

This is a screen shot of the page I get from KBCTools.com this morning when I went to look, part number and description seem to match, am I missing something ?


----------



## higgite (Nov 7, 2020)

rwm said:


> When I look at that it is $46?
> Robert


If you used the link from post #10, that's Canadian dollars. Note the ".ca" in the link.
US website shows $29.95.

Tom


----------



## stevejigsaw (Jun 5, 2021)

I just grabbed a set from the US KBC website and it ended up being $29.95 + $10 for flat rate ground shipping to NY.


----------

